
Crazy Way to Paint Patterns on 3-D Objects Is Like a Cartoon Come to Life - ZeljkoS
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3046264/this-crazy-way-to-paint-patterns-on-3-d-objects-is-like-a-cartoon-come-to-life
======
SixSigma
The first hydrographic apparatus registered for a US patent was by Motoyasu
Nakanishi of Kabushiki Kaisha Cubic Engineering on Jul 26, 1982

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrographics_%28printing%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrographics_%28printing%29)

